# Marietta, GA Zombie Walk- 10/27



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

For those Georgians interested, here is the link for the Marietta Square Zombie Walk on 10/27: http://www.mariettazombiewalk.org/

A canned food donation is requested to enter the walk. This is the second year of the event and it appears to be catching on.


----------

